# Any hidden costs with mobile broadband?



## Caveat (2 Dec 2008)

Looking at getting this - seemingly available for around €20 - €30 per month.

Is it generally as simple as paying the monthly fee, recieve your USB thingy and that's it?

Or do there tend to be hidden costs e.g. installation/set-up "rental"/purchase of said thingy etc?

TIA


----------



## z105 (2 Dec 2008)

> recieve your USB thingy



You mean a dongle! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongle


----------



## Guest128 (2 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Looking at getting this - seemingly available for around €20 - €30 per month.
> 
> Is it generally as simple as paying the monthly fee, recieve your USB thingy and that's it?
> 
> ...



If you go over the allocated amount per month (5Gig) you get charged a certain amount per megabyte you download after that (thats the way it works with Vodafone anyway)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Dec 2008)

5gig seems very little .... my eircom limit is 30gb per month.

What upload/download speed like?


----------



## Guest128 (2 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> 5gig seems very little .... my eircom limit is 30gb per month.
> 
> What upload/download speed like?



You're not comparing like with like.....Eircom is not mobile....its fixed line. Apparently my Vodafone is 3meg but I dont see that, ever. Around a meg usually, although most of the stuff I download is torrented so they are way fast. I find it fine anyway, especially if you dont want a landline. The "Three" mobile broadband is awful though...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Dec 2008)

I know I'm not comparing like with like but the only reason I have a landline is for my broadband and was wondering if it would be a step backwards rather than a forward step.


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I know I'm not comparing like with like but the only reason I have a landline is for my broadband and was wondering if it would be a step backwards rather than a forward step.



Oh right sorry in that case a definite step back I would say. Mobile broadband is designed for convienence not volume & speed.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (3 Dec 2008)

I'll stick with eircom for a little while longer so .... thanks FLANDERS!


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I'll stick with eircom for a little while longer so .... thanks FLANDERS!



No bother....as you can see the ol' mobile BB is grand for this sort of thing (again as long as its not the 3 one!)


----------



## baldyman27 (3 Dec 2008)

have 02 for E30 a month for 10 gig. The yoke-a-ma-thingy was E70 as far as I remember and no other costs unless you go over your 10 gig and they're supposed to warn you if you do anyway. Coverage very good on high ground and urban areas in general, can be iffy in other spots. Handy as a small pot though.


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> The yoke-a-ma-thingy was E70 as far as I remember


 
Is this average/typical does anyone know?

Thanks for all responses so far.


----------



## Guest128 (3 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Is this average/typical does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for all responses so far.



I _think_ my vodafone one was €99. They (Vodafone) were offered 2nd hand ones for €50 also, not sure if that offer is still ongoing...


----------

